
Conservative Publishers Hit Hardest by Facebook News Feed Change - rwc
https://theoutline.com/post/3599/conservative-publishers-hit-hardest-by-facebook-news-feed-change?zd=4&zi=dyhwdshz
======
scottmf
Hopefully Facebook has learned by now that conservative media will whine about
anything. You can’t win with them.

